# HM Green DT Female X HM Blue Marble Male



## Darth (Nov 19, 2012)

This spawn is going on as I post this, the female is from Basement bettas she is a DT and the male is DT geneo marble so I am hoping to fix the flaws in the females line, which aren't many this being one of Sherolyns.


----------

